# A Suite at the Movies



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

December already! Another year comes to an end, and another season of shopping and partying begann in earnest last week - yes, even uus in Canada are no longer immune to _Black Friday_.

Black Friday has now displaced _Boxing Day_ (the day after Christmas, December 26) as the busiest shopping day of the year here in Canada. For me and my two younger cousins (who aren't t young any more...) Boxing Day wasn't spent in busy shopping malls but rather at the movies, as theaters weren't very busy on that day. A family tradition of sorts... And I guess this tradition is the inspiration behind my P_odcast Vault_ selection for this month, a look at film music - suites from film scores - penned by well-known composers, both of screen and stage and of the concert hall.

The mood behind the _Henry V_ suite and the delightful sleigh ride from _Kije _hit the spot this time of year!

Happy listening... and happy holidays!

_ITYWLTMT Montage #20 - A Suite at the Movies 
(Originally published on Friday, 2 september 2011)_​
*Sergey PROKOFIEV (1891-1953)*
_Lieutenant Kijé_, Op. 60 - suite	
Orchestre National de France
Lorin Maazel, conducting

*George GERSHWIN (1898-1937)*
_A Damsel in Distress _(1937) - suite	
New Princess Theatre Orchestra
John McGlinn, conducting

*Sir William WALTON (1902-1983)
Sir Malcolm SARGENT (1895-1967)*
_Henry V_: Suite for Chorus and Orchestra, C50a
Based on the score for the 1944 film "The Chronicle History of King Henry the Fift with His Battell Fought at Agincourt in France"	
London Philharmonic Orchestra
London Philharmonic Choir
Carl Davis, conducting

*Nino ROTA (1911-1979)*
_La Strada_ [The Road] Ballet suite (1966)
Based on the music for the 1954 film 
Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conducting

*John WILLIAMS (*1932)*
_Close Encounters of the Third Kind_ (1977) - suite	
Boston Pops
John Williams, conducting


Original Bilingual Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/09/montage-20-suite-at-movies-une-loge-au.html
Detailed Playlist: https://archive.org/details/Pcast020Playlist
Internet Archive Link: http://archive.org/details/ASuiteAtTheMovies 
Pod-O-Matic Link (Valid until 31 december 2015): http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/entry/2015-12-01T00_00_00-08_00

*To read and listen to my musical selections this month, please visit my programming pages on both my English and French Blogs. Past music montages can also be heard on our Pod-O-Matic podcast channel.*


----------

